# Tool for cuting therband



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

I have been trying to cut thereband gold with a razorblade but the band just get messsed up
so my question is what tool do i need to cut nice with ?

Does what razorwheel thing work better ?


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Use a straight edge push down as hard as you can a new blade dipped in alcohol and don't cut yourself , I have had good luck with this . MM oh yeah use a wood cutting board .


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

A 45mm roller cutter is a very good and common tool for cutting flat band spare blades are available also you can pick one up on ebay for under £6.00 they cut leather also so good for cutting pouches as well.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

self healing cutting matt to stop blades getting dull A3 size i would reccomend
and a rotary cutter
and a steel ruler


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

When I finish cutting this roll, I'm going to just buy them all cut from Tex


----------



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

just bought a rotary wheel cutter for my flatband from a local craftshop for a few quid







)


----------



## TandocTools (Oct 2, 2011)

Any tips for straighter cuts? Mine seem to get all out of shape in the last 3rd of the cut!


----------



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

TandocTools said:


> Any tips for straighter cuts? Mine seem to get all out of shape in the last 3rd of the cut!


Just use a very sharp rotary wheel cutter available online or from most craft or hobby stores, then use a good flat board or non slip mat and a long steel rule and press as hard as you can to hold band down so it cant slip and cut a wrong angle but be very carefull of fingers ....


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

TandocTools said:


> Any tips for straighter cuts? Mine seem to get all out of shape in the last 3rd of the cut!


That tells me 1 of 2 things you need more press at that end because you are allowing the band to move, and or your blade is dirty or dull, got to keep the steel clean the material will accumulate in the micro serrations making the blade seem dull.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Some here use tape over the rubber I think to help keep it stiffer for cutting.


----------

